# Picky Eater



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

I've started giving my Betta little bits of pea, once a week, to prevent the dreaded Constipated Betta *o2
Alpha Betta goes nuts for the little pea treat, doing a happy Betta dance all through the tank.
Zeta Betta could care less, and ignores the pea treat completely. Even if I put it on my finger and wave it in front of his face. His little Oto buddy sure does enjoy the bits, though.
Should I try a different veg for the picky one?
No signs of him having any sort of belly trouble...


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

He is not hungry and will not try anything new because it is not something he really wants. I have tried to work around this by simply holding a meal or two of his regular food and when he is hungry he will try new things (i.e. peas or other veggies). I would not say this is mean as it is truly for his own good and once he tries them I can nearly gaurantee that he will be as excited as Alpha to get them. Sometimes they are like kids, they do not like what they have not tried but love it once they try it. Since it is so necessary to give them some form of veggie matter to prevent a BIG problem this is the easiest way to do it and I have found that the little guys who will not even try the peas will not try any other veggies either as they are just not hungry enough to move out of the box so to speak.

He will like them if you can get through his stubborn baby betta temperment and so you will be giving him an experience that he will enjoy entirely. The bettas that I have started on the peas this way usually end up being more enthusiastic than the ones who come to it naturally...surprising but the way it generally goes. 

Isn't it fun to have the reaction like Alpha gave you? It is so much fun to see them truly excited about something and doing the "betta dance" for you. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes. 

Rose


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

I was cleaning some fresh corn on the cob this afternoon in prep for OUR dinner, and decided to try corn out on Zeta. To my shock the little bugger took the corn piece, swam happily around the tank, then ate it. More like, scarfed it down.
Maybe next time he'll try the pea.
Meanwhile, I put pictures of Alpha and Zeta in my gallery, for anyone curious.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

*r2You do truly have a picky eater! Fresh corn yet! That is a new one for the books. I do know that they will occasionally eat carrot, zucchini, and cucumber as well as the peas but had not tried fresh corn. Maybe it is because most fish foods contain a bit of grain type products. This fresh corn will be good for his digestion though where the processed stuff in the foods don't really count.


Good for him and hopefully he will find that he likes his veggies.

Rose


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

*pc

The whole family was amused by Zeta's antics with the corn. I could really do nothing but laugh, because it was if the silly fish was wagging his tail in my face as he swam around, devouring the bit of corn I gave him. I can't wait to see what he does the next time I offer Pea. Something tells me he won't eat it, just to spite me!*n1


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I guess no one can say that bettas do not have personalities. They do love to let them show. It is so funny to think that this little guy is being a spoiled one but that will make him all the more special to you.

Thanks for keeping us up to date...it is cute.

Rose


----------

